# Install safestrap on ics alpha?



## dipsetdiplomat (Nov 3, 2011)

I installed the ice cream sandwich alpha and I can't get back into safestrap. The alpha isn't allowing me to have data or wifi, I cant access my external sd card on my computer, and my internal sd isn't recognized. So can any one think of a way that I can get safestrap back on my phone.


----------



## dipsetdiplomat (Nov 3, 2011)

I found a solution, sorry for the inconvenience can someone delete this topic.


----------

